# Tivo Roamio Plus



## IntelPenny4 (Dec 4, 2007)

hello everyone im looking for someone that could do a lifetime chip swap for me. could someone let me know how much it would cost to swap lifetime chip to different motherboard. Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Lifetime is not on the chip. The service number is and if you did that, your shows would have to be deleted.


----------



## IntelPenny4 (Dec 4, 2007)

dont care about the shows at all. which chip is it on the board? model 
*TCD848000*


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

About the time Premieres came into existence, TiVo started embedding the TSN in the CPU. I am not sure if any one has looked into the Roamio or Bolt models in depth but my guess is the CPU still has the number embedded in it.
I would just call TiVo and see if they will swap the unit and its lifetime for a refurb unit for a nominal fee.


----------



## IntelPenny4 (Dec 4, 2007)

i have talk to them already and they told me i would have to buy new unit along with lifetime with that unit. which chip is the CPU? thanks


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

IntelPenny4 said:


> i have talk to them already and they told me i would have to buy new unit along with lifetime with that unit. which chip is the CPU? thanks


The one with the heat sink on it.


----------



## IntelPenny4 (Dec 4, 2007)

i kinda figured that but i have three that have heat sinks on them


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Can't help you there.

If its the hard drive, its easily replaced.

If you get Tivo to replace it, they will ship a Bolt.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

jmbach said:


> The one with the heat sink on it.


Think the TSN is also embedded in the flash.


----------



## IntelPenny4 (Dec 4, 2007)

i have another roamio same model and would like to swap it to the working on. having blinking green light. not power supply nor hard drive


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Did you test the drive?


----------



## IntelPenny4 (Dec 4, 2007)

i install new 1tb from the other known good tivo along with the power supply


----------



## IntelPenny4 (Dec 4, 2007)

when i power the tivo on the blinking starting right off and the two lights on the Ethernet port blink too


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Ethernet is supposed to blink, indicates connections, data transfers. 
The lights on the front may blink once or twice when starting up.


----------



## IntelPenny4 (Dec 4, 2007)

i plug it in and thats all it does is blink i dont even have a ethernet cable plug into it. green light on front just blinks and blinks and keeps on blinking along with the two ethernet lights without the cable plug in that is.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The chip or cryptochip would most likely be micro-soldered to the board. Removing may destroy it.

Why not just replace the entire unit with another with lifetime/All-In. 
Ownership can be changed over, not the unit itself.
You should be able to get from Ebay or Craigslist.


----------



## IntelPenny4 (Dec 4, 2007)

would you happen to know which chips they are? ill upload file


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

IntelPenny4 said:


> View attachment 43623
> would you happen to know which chips they are? ill upload file


The CPU would be a Broadcom chip.
I believe it is a BCM7241


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

jmbach said:


> The CPU would be a Broadcom chip.


I am not sure why they are so adamant about replacing the chip instead of the entire unit w/lifetime, which the same model can be sold on ebay or craigslist. It may not even work if the flash memory includes the TSN.


----------



## IntelPenny4 (Dec 4, 2007)

i can only tell you what they told me. flash memory chips must me right next to the cpu then im guessing?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

ThAbtO said:


> I am not sure why they are so adamant about replacing the chip instead of the entire unit w/lifetime, which the same model can be sold on ebay or craigslist. It may not even work if the flash memory includes the TSN.


Not sure either. Swapping that chip without the proper setup would likely result in both units trashed. Even with the right equipment it is a daunting task.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IntelPenny4 (Dec 4, 2007)

jmbach said:


> The CPU would be a Broadcom chip.
> I believe it is a BCM7241


i found the CPU and it is broadcom and is also bcm7241


----------



## IntelPenny4 (Dec 4, 2007)

i have a person that does it for a living. he has done so many ps3 ps4 xbox motherboard sockets GPU chips all kinds. i just need to know what to tell him for he can swap them


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

IntelPenny4 said:


> i found the CPU and it is broadcom and is also bcm7241


Why aren't you just replacing the entire unit? The cheapest I found is like $65. Changing ownership is free.


----------



## IntelPenny4 (Dec 4, 2007)

where do you find that? and would it be lifetime still?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

IntelPenny4 said:


> i have a person that does it for a living. he has done so many ps3 ps4 xbox motherboard sockets GPU chips all kinds. i just need to know what to tell him for he can swap them


I would just try the CPU first. Be interesting to see what happens.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

IntelPenny4 said:


> where do you find that? and would it be lifetime still?


Ebay. But scratch that price, I think its without service.

$127 with lifetime TiVo Roamio Plus (1TB) DVR w/ Remote + Lifetime Subscription + Excellent Cond 851342000209 | eBay


----------



## IntelPenny4 (Dec 4, 2007)

jmbach said:


> I would just try the CPU first. Be interesting to see what happens.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


so you want me to swap just cpu and see if that does it???????? if not move on i guess. i havent replaced unit bc buying lifetime roamio is like 250 350 tops from what i have found that is


----------



## IntelPenny4 (Dec 4, 2007)

ThAbtO said:


> Ebay. But scratch that price, I think its without service.
> 
> $127 with lifetime TiVo Roamio Plus (1TB) DVR w/ Remote + Lifetime Subscription + Excellent Cond 851342000209 | eBay


that is a bid unit. when the bid comes to the end im sure it will be near 300 or more


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You didn't look in the right places.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

IntelPenny4 said:


> so you want me to swap just cpu and see if that does it???????? if not move on i guess. i havent replaced unit bc buying lifetime roamio is like 250 350 tops from what i have found that is


You can always swap more chips later. The less you swap the less something goes wrong like a bad solder joint causing it not to work at all.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Wait until its about to close, within 10-30 min, and jump in with a bid +2.50. If you are fast enough and the other bidders don't get back to it quickly, you might win.

There are also 2 other units on bids. It all depends on what you are willing to pay for this older unit.


----------

